# Bell HD PVR 9241 - how to turn the HD off?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

So we just upgraded to the above and there's an option to turn the PVR off after at least 4 hours to receive updates, which I haven't tried yet, but i'm wondering if there is a way to turn off the hard drive before 4 hours (I'm not even sure this step does turn off the hard drive)?

Currently, when I power off the unit, I can still hear the hard drive running and the unit is hot. I realize that if i've programmed something to record, it will stay on, but it seems like a waste of power and wear n' tear if it stays on.

cheers,
keebler


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

As far as I have heard, you cannot turn the hard drive off.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

DR Hannon said:


> As far as I have heard, you cannot turn the hard drive off.


doh.i'll call the bell wonder folks and see what they have to say


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

keebler27 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> So we just upgraded to the above and there's an option to turn the PVR off after at least 4 hours to receive updates, which I haven't tried yet, but i'm wondering if there is a way to turn off the hard drive before 4 hours (I'm not even sure this step does turn off the hard drive)?
> 
> ...


Welcome to B(H)ell they do that for the simple reason that if the hard drive fails out you will once again have to upgrade the receiver at your cost.

Laterz


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

K_OS said:


> Welcome to B(H)ell they do that for the simple reason that if the hard drive fails out you will once again have to upgrade the receiver at your cost.
> 
> Laterz


that's what i was thinking. I'm calling them tomorrow...first tech support then to accounts so a note is made that i called to complain about it...just in case. I know it might not make a difference b/c i doubt the hd will fail, but you never know.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Part of the problem is that once you turn the unit "off" it does system downloads and upgrades over night. I find with my Bell PVR, if I turn it off, the HD does eventually power down. Usually takes about 5 minutes.


----------

